
Facebook executive admits to ‘trust deficit’ on call with advertisers - tech-historian
https://www.ft.com/content/a6410a72-6e30-4f6d-9f5b-adaba1c1588e
======
tech-historian
[http://archive.is/epmHd](http://archive.is/epmHd)

